# Ahhh, what do these guys know anyway...



## bullethead (Jul 26, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/black-hole-sucks-140-trillion-times-worlds-oceans-163503124.html


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, if there is water everywhere in the universe, then there could be life everywhere!!!


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 26, 2011)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Wow, if there is water everywhere in the universe, then there could be life everywhere!!!



Just more evidence that the universe is finely tuned for life right?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 26, 2011)

lol    No, I'm not that naive!   But it does frustrate me how people/media/science run with the idea that "if there's water present, then life is just a few chemicals away!"

That first lifeform is way more complex than just water and amino acids.


----------



## CAL (Jul 26, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Just more evidence that the universe is finely tuned for life right?



Not necessary,that "black hole" just might be the door to torment.Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 26, 2011)

CAL said:


> Not necessary,that "black hole" just might be the door to torment.Oh ye of little faith.



You read my mind. Don't fall into the finely tuned black hole that will turn your whole planet and everything on it into a spaghetti string and poop you out as radiation...


----------

